# [Solved] How to unroot a ROM?



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, if I wanted to remove root access (i am running thundershed cm7), is it enough to just uninstall superuser apk? Do I get root back if I install superuser apk again? I have an app that refuses to run on a rooted phone and I don't need root on a daily basis anyways. Thanks!

Here is the solution I found (on other forums). The app that requires unrooted phone is "Good for Enterprise" for checking corporate e-mail. I was able to unroot Thundershet CM7 ROM as follows (fully reversible) and the "Good" app runs fine:

1. Use "Voodoo OTA Root Keeper" (free on Market) to backup the su and remove it from the phone. You can use the same app to put su back on the phone.
2. Remove Superuse.apk with the following adb commands:
adb remount

adb shell mv /system/app/Superuser.apk /system/app/Superuser.bak
3. reboot the phone and you are unrooted!

To get Superuser back, obviously, just rename it back to Superuser.apk and reboot. I have confirmed that undoing these two steps does bring back root. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

What app is this that won't run

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

One that provides access to corporate Email. They want to make sure it is secure.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Skyraider allows for what you are needing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Skyraider allows for what you are needing.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I did not know that. How do you unroot Skyraider? Thanks!


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

cowisland said:


> I did not know that. How do you unroot Skyraider? Thanks!


You don't need to unroot

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> You don't need to unroot
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Just to be clear: skyraider rom is rooted. The app I would like to run specifically stated that being rooted was a violation of the policy and as a result it would not proceed. Why do you think the app would work on skyraider?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm sure this is a common problem in the corperate world and I'm pretty sure I've read about this same situation. You mite just have to do some intense searching. But I'm sure there's an answere out there. Unfortunately I don't think its just as simple as uninstalling su good luck though

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## temporalshadows (Jun 24, 2011)

AFAIK deleting or renaming /system/xbin/su will prevent apps from requesting root access, which should cause apps to report that the ROM is unrooted.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will do some more searching an will report if I find anything useful.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mugger48 (Jul 25, 2011)

There are some apps on the market that provide a temporary unroot for the installation and running of apps like what you are looking for. I've had some successes.

Its worth a look and could be the simplest possible path.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Problem solved (see OP). Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

